# More lathe trades



## Oldmechthings (Mar 10, 2008)

A few years back when I had to go to work for a living, One of the coworkers named Kip was telling me of going to a yard sale and buying a little metal cutting lathe for $40. He did not know what kind it was, but it sounded intriguing. Kip builds things by welding, but does not have much interest in machining, so I offered to buy it from him to put in my collection. I even got up to where I offered three times what he paid, but it simply was not for sale for money. However he was very willing to trade it for one of my miniature muzzle loading rifles. I don't normally do gun work for people outside my family, but Kip was almost like family and I wanted that lathe, so I agreed.
I failed to take a picture after the rifle was finished, but below is one taken during construction. There is a full size Hawken muzzle loader reproduction that I built for myself leaning against the tool cabinet for size reference. Then a half size one right below it, and the one in the vise under construction is the one that was traded for the lathe.







It took about a hundred hours to build the miniature, because every part has to be hand made from scratch. I finally finished it and delivered it to him, and then he brought the lathe for me the next day, like a mail order bride. That lathe had so much crud on it you could not even tell what it was. But some solvent and a parts washing brush fixed that. I uncovered a decal that said "Craftsman".
It was a model AA109.






Was it a fair trade? You bet! We both got what we wanted. I got more iron, and he might have got more value, but what is a few hours between good friends.
At home Kip had a 4 year old grandson pose with the rifle while they took some pictures and that kid was really "hamming" it up. When the picture taking was finished, Kip went to get the rifle and that was not an option as far as the grandson was concerned. Kip had to pry his fingers off to get it back.
  Shortly after I got the AA109 set up on display, my friend George from Brigham City brought me a box of lathe parts that someone had given to him. Apparently someone had taken it apart to paint it and then never reassembled it again. The main parts were there, but so many of the little parts had vanished, like gibs, half nut, handles, etc. etc. that it was no longer serviceable. It was a model 80. Just a newer version of the AA109. Most of the working parts are interchangeable. After sitting in the nurturing atmosphere of my workshop it began to grow those missing parts until it became functional again.






Both lathes are now on display. They would do machining, but not the way my new Jet does, so they can just sit there and amuse our visitors.
             Birk


----------



## Tin Falcon (Mar 10, 2008)

Birk
Looks similar to the pair of 109s I have in my basement . The one my brother bought at a flea market. the bushing in the head stock was shot but not a difficult repair. When the job was done I told him he could pick up the lathe That was probably ten years ago now.My brother is a funny duck . he has very seldom given gifts over the years to anyone even at Christmas time . But he has left a couple of things at the house he has never gotten around to pick up LOL. 
 The other was a gift from a friends widow. He bought the lathe after returning home from WW II. So am the second owner it has not had a lot of use. She knew he would want me to have it and I would take care of it. 
Tin


----------



## lathe nut (Mar 10, 2008)

I picked up one of the AA 109 the other day, worked on a fellow Lawnmower, labor and parts for free, he needed the help, looking in his shop and saw the 109, He said, I will never use it, will give it to you for the help, good for me, just what I needed another lathe and this weekend we went garage saleling, found this Unimat, I was happy like a dog with two tales, got all the paper work with it, the lady did not even know what it was, love it, happy chipping, Lathe Nut


----------



## Rog02 (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi Birk:

The little 109 lathes seem to have a following these days. I restored a 109-21270 like the one you show in the second picture. The Craftsman "80" is kind of a rare lathe as few seemed to actually have been sold. They can be readily identified by the spindle thread of 3/4"X16 thread and the addition of the compound wheel in the conventional position.

The 109 prefix was Sears identification for anything supplied by AA/Dunlap. The Atlas/Craftsman series had a 103 prefix. For a complete listing of Craftsman vendor prefixes, look at Old Woodworking Machines http://www.owwm.com. 

The first lathe appears to be a Craftsman/AA/Dunlap 109-20630 which is the predecessor of the 21270 series. 

If you want to pick up a copy of the owners manuals for these, they are available in the "files" section at the 109 Lathe Users Group. http://groups.yahoo.com/group/AA_109_Lathe_Users_Group/





My little 109-21270 fresh from restoration. The "Power Bronze" paint is original for 1964 (the last year the 109s were offered). This one came from my great uncle's estate, and is like the first lathe I was taught to operate as a child of 8 years. I converted to a treadmill motor and jackshaft set up as the original speed selection is somewhat lacking. 

As you say, the little Craftsman will never replace my Clausing, but it is a fun little lathe.


----------



## Bernd (Mar 11, 2008)

Seeing that picture of Birk's lathe made me look for mine. I got this many years ago at an auction. I used it very little with intentions of restoring it. Unfortunatly I lost interest in the restoring. I think I still have some of the smaller parts around in a box somewere. If anybody is interested in wanting this lathe contact me off list at my e-mail address or PM me. It is a 109 Serial number 20630. It could probably be used as a parts donor. Here are 4 pics of it.


















Bernd


----------

